# Yeti DJ or Blk Mrkt MOB?



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm looking to get into 4x mainly, but still wanted to be able to have a bike for DJ. I plan on running geared because as mentioned above this bike is aimed mainly at 4x. Do you guys have any other bikes in mind?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

The yeti DJ is perfect for 4x, although there may be other bikes out there that are better for the same price. I know it has a longer chainstay than you realy want for DJ and street, but I guess it is good for 4x.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

My teammate had a BlkMrkt... absolutely HATED it. When we raced the mountaincross at Angelfire 2 years ago, he chose to ride his Demo8 downhill bike (and probably did better than he would've on the Mob) instead. When we got back the next week, he sold it and bought a Yeti DJ -- said it was one of the best purchases ever.

Personally, I'd split for the DJ as well -- but mainly based on weight and top-tube length. It has a great "racing geometry" (at least that's what my buddy calls it) and there's NOTHING (but you) stopping you from jumping it. In the end, it comes down to the rider, but get the right tool for the right job (err...maybe the "better" tool)... if you wanna race 4x, get a DJ.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

don't have the mob but i really love the yeti dj, if they come up with a sick color, that might just make me.............


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

This is what I'd rock...


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

i would go for the yeti. but if you want a comprable ride as the yeti for less, look at the rocky mountain flow. i have ridden both bikes and i own a flow and i love it. dont know much about the mob so cant say anything about it


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

i would rock the yeti dj for mainly 4x dude. nothin but you holding yourself back on the dj's with it


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

awsome! I was actually thinking the Mob would get more votes because that seems to be a well talked about bike here. Looks like I need to research the Yeti DJ more.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

seems like the yeti is gaining....
great!!!


btw Rover;
yours look super sick!!!
just a small thing but i think mrp does that matching tourqoise colored rollers right?
for that i would swap the e 13 for the mrp...
me a sucker for color coordinated bikes...
but besides that its def spot on!!!


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

zephyr11 said:


> seems like the yeti is gaining....
> great!!!
> 
> btw Rover;
> ...


It's not my bike

But yeah, you can get turqouise MRP rollers off the Yeti website. Honestly, I prefer Gamut guides over both e13 and MRP. They're a little lighter than an lg1 w/ taco and look much better IMO.

I run a Soul Cycles Loki($69 on clearance:ciappa: ) that is setup very similar to the yeti that I will hopefully swap for a Yeti 4x or similar fully 4x sometime this spring.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

the yeti is good every where, really it is, only bad place is street/skatepark


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Mob would be a MUCH better park bike than the Yeti. If you are planning to race 4x then the Yeti is probably better.

For longevity if you are doing more DJ, then I would consider the Mob. DJ for a long period of time with an aluminum frame is not the best idea. Eventually it will break. I opted for a Riot..


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

whats so bad about the yeti doing dj/park anyway, chainstays arent THAT long....


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeti chainstays are 16.2". Mob are 15.6". That is a big difference. Plus the Yeti weighs in at 5lbs and the Mob is like ~ 5.5lbs. Less than a pound difference and you have a CrMo frame.

I like the Yeti geometry, but for me doing more park riding in the winter, and running SS, the BlkMrkt is the choice..


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Just to throw this in the mix, have you looked at a VIP Commencal Absolut 4x? Geometry is great for park and 4x, 15.8" chainstays, and 4.8lbs.. granted it's aluminum and not chromo, but i actually like the feel of the aluminum it's a bit harsh but fun..

I love mine:


For more specs: https://www.commencal.com/bike/mtb/2008/index.htm


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^

it was a frame only right?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

if you want something that will be kind of mid way between a race bike and a dj/street machine then check out the atomlab Trailpimp. great do it all HT...geo is dialed for everything. you will not be sorry..


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes frame only. I rode a riot yesterday and its nice although riding full sus. for the last 4 months straight- it was definitely a wakeup call because I thought my ankles were going to collapse!


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

After some time thinking and talking to a few people I may end up with the Mob. My buddy can get me some deals on Truvativ, sram, and fox parts. Is it possible to have a decent build for 1,500? I will also be running geared- so it looks like I may be getting the Mob with vertical drop outs. I wanted to give a shot at 4X and the Mob seems like it would be better at 4X than the Yeti DJ. the Transition Double or maybe even the Yeti 4X also has my attention.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Mudmanner said:


> I will also be running geared- so it looks like I may be getting the Mob with vertical drop outs. I wanted to give a shot at 4X and the Mob seems like it would be better at 4X than the Yeti DJ. the Transition Double or maybe even the Yeti 4X also has my attention.


I would opt for the horizontal drop outs in case you go SS some day. They have derailleur hangers that bolt on the axel and slip in the horiz. drop out. I think you'll like the Mob, but you can't go wrong with either of these frames...:thumbsup: Here's my Mob:


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Mudmanner said:


> After some time thinking and talking to a few people I may end up with the Mob. My buddy can get me some deals on Truvativ, sram, and fox parts. Is it possible to have a decent build for 1,500? I will also be running geared- so it looks like I may be getting the Mob with vertical drop outs. I wanted to give a shot at 4X and the Mob seems like it would be better at 4X than the Yeti DJ. the Transition Double or maybe even the Yeti 4X also has my attention.


I wouldnt look too closely at the Yeti 4x or Trans Double if your budget is $1500 unless you find one of the two for $1500 used and complete....phat chance though

I vote DJ for 4X over the Mob


----------



## dhmtb7 (May 27, 2005)

yeti for 4x, thats what it is made for.
blackmarket for dj/street/park, thats what it is made for.
i personally love my mob more than any other bike i have ever had (which is alot). but it is not a 4x bike.
you could build a mob up into a sick 4x bike, but that is not its intended purpose


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I would opt for the horizontal drop outs in case you go SS some day. They have derailleur hangers that bolt on the axel and slip in the horiz. drop out. I think you'll like the Mob, but you can't go wrong with either of these frames...:thumbsup: Here's my Mob:


I love that color! you just convinced me which color I must have.. :thumbsup: I don't know why I keep considering vertical drop outs- everyone I talked to so far suggested horizontal with a hanger.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

BWVDubya said:


> I wouldnt look too closely at the Yeti 4x or Trans Double if your budget is $1500 unless you find one of the two for $1500 used and complete....phat chance though
> 
> I vote DJ for 4X over the Mob


yeah, If I were to consider the yeti 4X and Transition Double my budget would definitely increase for it.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

So this is what my current build is spec'd as for 4X:

Black Market Mob Frame
Thomson Seat post
Thomson Stem
Azonic Strip Bar 
Bombshell Fatdaddy wheels
Kenda Small Block 8 Tires
Sram PG980 Cassette
Sram PC991 Chain
Sram X9 Shifter
Sram X9 Rear Der.
Truvativ Stylo Cranks
X-Fusion Velvet R Fork
E-13 Lg-1 Chain guide
Avid juicy 7 Brakes

Is there anything you guys would change? Hopefully I can get everything and build it up before the next upcoming SRC race.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

ew ew ew on the stylos! Spend a bit more money and get something worthy my friend!! 

Haven't heard much of anything about x-fusion? Otherwise looks legitimate.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

A Grove said:


> ew ew ew on the stylos! Spend a bit more money and get something worthy my friend!!
> 
> Haven't heard much of anything about x-fusion? Otherwise looks legitimate.


Any suggestions? The stylos were specd by someone else, This is my first 4X bike so I dont know what to really look for. That's why I was hoping everyone here could help me.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

Picked up the frame today...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Mudmanner said:


> Picked up the frame today...


Honestly? I'd pick up a nice set of BMX cranks w/ a sprocket to run rear gears if you wanted, or for SS. That or I'd go for a new set of XT's so long as you're OK with them having alum. pedal threads vs. steel inserts. but the new ones are supposedly pretty light...

I myself... would go for some profiles w/ a profile sprocket that works w/ a 9spd chain, and run the LG-1 as well.. They look NASTY together!










^^^
Taken off the NemPro blog.. Thats one of brads '08 DA's.. but check the crank/lg-1 combo


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey, I like the red.  Interesting to see the integrated seat clamp again... It's on again/off again with that it seems. :skep:


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Hey, I like the red.  Interesting to see the integrated seat clamp again... It's on again/off again with that it seems. :skep:


indeed, I thought the integrated seat clamp was weird as well. haha I got the idea of getting the red from your photo! it just looks sick in person!!!

Now I'm still working on specs. But so far it looks to be staying the same except I'm throwing an Ultegra cassette on it and might down grade the brakes as I dont see any use for juicy 7's on a 4X bike- that way I save a little more money and can upgrade something else.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Mudmanner said:


> indeed, I thought the integrated seat clamp was weird as well. haha I got the idea of getting the red from your photo! it just looks sick in person!!!
> 
> Now I'm still working on specs. But so far it looks to be staying the same except I'm throwing an Ultegra cassette on it and might down grade the brakes as I dont see any use for juicy 7's on a 4X bike- that way I save a little more money and can upgrade something else.


If you're going to downgrade from J7's... I would at least pick up bb7's. They are brakes that you can swap to ANY bike (for the most part..) and still be happy with. Plus, they're priced fairly reasonable


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

A Grove said:


> If you're going to downgrade from J7's... I would at least pick up bb7's. They are brakes that you can swap to ANY bike (for the most part..) and still be happy with. Plus, they're priced fairly reasonable


A lot of the parts are in the air right now, I may just do a small downgrade from a few parts so I can go with Saint cranks instead or something. I dont think I save much going with J5's over J7's- but it will help towards the cranks. Again, everything is still in the air- I may end up saying F-it and go all out or decide to run the cheapest things I can find. haha I'm happy with the frame so anything that works with it may be the goal. BTI is out of LG-1 chainguides right now so its hard to decide what guide I may end up with, the Gamut guides are nice but those are out of stock as well.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Mudmanner said:


> A lot of the parts are in the air right now, I may just do a small downgrade from a few parts so I can go with Saint cranks instead or something. I dont think I save much going with J5's over J7's- but it will help towards the cranks. Again, everything is still in the air- I may end up saying F-it and go all out or decide to run the cheapest things I can find. haha I'm happy with the frame so anything that works with it may be the goal. BTI is out of LG-1 chainguides right now so its hard to decide what guide I may end up with, the Gamut guides are nice but those are out of stock as well.


Wait for an LG-1... Did you try QBP? They also carry e.thriteen. And IMO, saint cranks are rather overkill unless you're bombing downhill/freeride... Profiles will be light and practical. At least that's what I'd go for. You'll have the option of a nice set of CROMO cranks for any bike as well.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

A Grove said:


> Wait for an LG-1... Did you try QBP? They also carry e.thriteen. And IMO, saint cranks are rather overkill unless you're bombing downhill/freeride... Profiles will be light and practical. At least that's what I'd go for. You'll have the option of a nice set of CROMO cranks for any bike as well.


I'll give QBP a call Tuesday. HAHA at my weight any set of cranks is overkill. But the Saints are badass!!! My plan is that if its not what I want on the 4X I can take em off and throw them on my Demo 8.


----------



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

I just put a deposit down on a 07 Yeti DJ. I rode a Mob yesterday which would have been the correct size for me as far as top tube goes. The wheelbase just felt to short for me. I know the trend with dj bikes is to get the rear chainstay as short as possible, but coming from a mtb background as opposed to a bmx background I think the Yeti DJ is a much better fit.

And for 4x there is no question in my mind it will be a better fit.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

Picked up the bike today and took it for a spin, handles great and super fast!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

looks good man!


----------

